# Well, s**t in my hat, an Aldi jigsaw (No, really)



## timbertailor

I have several fine tools made in Austria.

You may want to keep it. I would.

GREAT score!


----------



## JoeinGa

Cant hardly go wrong for 10 bucks!


----------



## Mosquito

Sounds like the perfect "Hey man, have a Jigsaw I could borrow" jigsaw lol Still, for $10 sounds worth it to me


----------



## Ken90712

Nice job great score, always glad to hear when it works out. Enjoy.


----------



## AlanJ44

I love the Aldi advertisement in the paper. There is always some oddball "random" item usually on the back page. Things you would never ever think would be for sale in a grocery!


----------



## a1Jim

I guess Aldi is a grocery store ? To find a jigsaw for$10 that works is hard to believe.good find.


----------



## mramseyISU

Aldi is basically a Trader Joes except all their stuff is dirt cheap. Most of their stuff comes from Germany so I'm not surprised you found a European made jigsaw there. My wife and I love that place. BTW if your wife is a chocoholic all the chocolate there is the good German or Swiss made stuff.


----------



## ajw1978

I love Aldi. One of my favorite places to shop, especially for basics. But, as you mentioned, it's a German-based company, so this fat Wisconsinite descedant of Germans is sure to take advantage of it's frequent sales on spatzle, roast pork … and frozen schnitzel. Speaking of, I could go for a snack…


----------



## fuigb

Saw really was manufactured in Austria? Maybe. More likely it was a Chinese counterfeit of someone else's work. They take counterfeits to an unusual level, sometimes to a point of copying a flaw in the printed packaging of whatever they're ripping off. Through my work I've seen so much dishonesty, misrepresentation, and theft of intellectual proprty out of that country that I believe nothing that they say. Anyway, if the saw served you well than that is a bonus. Most likely they copied somone else's quality product and then fouled up by putting it rather than a cheaper version in the box bound for Aldi.


----------



## playingwithmywood

aldi owns trader joes


----------



## jkl103144

Sorry to interrupt, but I just had to insert my experience with this jigsaw. I make beautiful things for the interior design profession, and use all sorts of tools in my basement shop, and also on the road to install my finished products for my designer clients. My biggest problem is that I am terribly forgetful, with a mind that is always thinking of so many things at once. You know, things like the price of eggs in China, why Global Warming makes no sense, or why we are headed back into another little ice age. Technical things like that.

So when I'm on an installation, and need to cut down a wooden drapery pole, or other things, I naturally go to the van and pull out my trusty jigsaw from the power tool box. And this always means having to plug it in, usually on the back porch, make my cuts, and promptly go back in to finish my installation. When I am finished, I pack up and leave. And guess what I tend to leave on the back porch? Now, I have one of those Ryobi One systems, including the 18V jigsaw, but I can't stand it, or any other battery powered saw. They just don't have the power or RPMs to do things up right, so to speak. So I almost always go to the installation with my good shop jigsaw,.............and then promptly forget it. Geeze!

Well, I have not only forgotten the saw, but frequently don't need it again for a couple of weeks, only to forget where I left it. I'm really not suffering from dementia, but would forget my head if it wasn't attached. So, I am occasionally forced to invest in one more jigsaw. The last good jigsaw I bought was one of Craftsman's top of the line jigsaw, which was on 50% off sale. And naturally I have not lost it in the last seven years,.............because I absolutely Hate It. And I hate it because I am left handed. And knowing that the world discriminates against we Lefties, I tend to be forgiving. But this saw goes out of its way to blow in my face, when I bend over to pay attention to my cuts. This forces me to do the right thing and wear protective glasses, even though I really don't need to wear them. I always use 'reverse tooth', down stroke blades, so I don't get crap in my eyes: just a stiff breeze. The other jigsaws I lost were all nice to me, and obviously the reason why the woodworking gods play these tricks, just to spite me.

But to cut to the chase, I too was in Aldis one day and while going through all the sale items in the center isle, there was this jigsaw, for a little over $20. I knew I really needed a second jigsaw, and figured it would do well in my van tool box, so I bought it.

Boy, was I in for a pleasant surprise. Its great! And I love it, because it doesn't blow in my eyes when I am cutting with it. That alone is enough to steal my heart. In fact, guess which jigsaw now occupies the toolbox in my van, and which one is my regular shop saw? My biggest mistake was that I waited a few days to decide that I wanted another one, and by the time I went back, they were all sold out. Damn! And that's why I suddenly decided to see if I could round up a second one, and was searching through the net, when I came upon this thread.

If you happen to be shopping at Aldis some day, and you see a bunch of these jigsaws on sale, don't just grab one. Get two,........or three, because you just might take one somewhere and forget to carry it back with you.

Well, I thought I would pass this on, but I gotta shove off. I still have to check out all the possibilities and hope I can find another one of these gems on the internet, so I can contribute that sorry Craftsman tool to charity.

Ciao


----------

